

How a tattoo affects your job prospects - CPAhem
http://www.economist.com/blogs/economist-explains/2014/08/economist-explains

======
nextw33k
I don't understand the desire to get a tattoo, it seems that everybody that is
my age and younger has one. I only know a handful of people that don't.

Often when people talk to me about their tattoos I feel they are trying to
externalise their identity. Does that make it the equivalent of a "look at me,
I need attention"?

~~~
therobot24
At first maybe, but it really is an artform. Most people i know have with
tattoos use them to tell a story of sorts: a life event, a homage to an
influence to their life, and/or recognition of someone they deeply care for
(kids/parents/whatever).

~~~
jkmcf
A lot of people have an unartistic collection of disparate doodles haphazardly
located on their body. There are 21 year olds who have covered significant
portions of their body like this, and it looks lame and ridiculous.

There are also a lot of very artistic tattoos, too, but I don’t understand the
fascination with covering most of your body in permanent, expensive artwork.
Who you are today is not who you’ll be in 20 years (hopefully).

Regardless, it doesn’t affect me, and in 20 years society will most likely
have flipped polarity again anyway.

